# Have yuh eva?



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

I hav a foo questionns for yuuh all beginin with have yuh eva!!

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?



Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose?



Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?



Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?


----------



## sdellin (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello, it's me, Cali Bunny. To answer your questions:

1. Mummeh vewy cawful with da hooman food. Noda chance.

2. Haven't let the mummehhold me much yet, so that wud be a no.

3. No.Haven't figerd out how yet. Got any tips?

4. Not yet, but mummeh bought one for me. She havn'ttried it yet cause she don't wanna scare me til she know me betteh.



Got a question for you...

Do you just love to flip your head the other way when mamma offers you something you don't like the smell of and then just act like she ain't there?


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 3, 2008)

1. Not yet, I think she's careful about what I eat

2. A couple of times quite deliberately 

3. No but I give her the run around when it's time to go back in my hutch

4. Don't think Mum is planning on trying that becausethe earlierrabbit she had made it clear the harness was horrible.

Ebony x


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

*sdellin wrote: *


> Got a question for you...
> 
> Do you just love to flip your head the other way when mamma offers you something you don't like the smell of and then just act like she ain't there?


Yes espeicllly when she shoves a carrot or something in my face - i mean whats up with all this healthy eatin junk bring on the chips 
Dippy
xx


----------



## sdellin (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you eat dat malt flavored hair ball stuff? I don't. Mom's always trying to shove that stuff at me. She says it's made for bunnies and I'm supposed to eat it so I won't get stopped up on hairballs, but I just turn my nose up at it.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Aug 5, 2008)

1. Not me mom is careful but once when my dad was eating chips a little piece fell and Winston ate it up.

2. Yes, my favourite spot is on her left shoulder when she's laying down on the couch.

3. Yes, one time my mom forgot to latch the cage and I was sleeping in her room because we were watching this loud guy that mom called a dog, I got out right after she fell asleep, when she woke up I scared her by hopping right onto her feet.

4 No but my mom talks about it sometimes, I don't know what it is though.

-Charlie


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

Hehe - Some of you are naughty bun buns!

Dippy x


----------



## purplepeacock (Aug 5, 2008)

hi it's liffy. momma is too careful with the human food although when daddy eats icecream some gets on his chinhairs and i lick it off. then momma yells at daddy. and i poop on my momma and daddy. but that's ok b/c they belong to me. i can't escape any more cuz daddy fixed my cage. and i got too fat for my harness so i haven't been on that in awhile


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 10, 2008)

=]

1. Toula: Salt and vinegar chips yumyum but mommy caught me =[
Lou: NOPE>


2. Toula: I couldnt hold it i poop on her...
Lou: hehe yup, just to annoy her...

3. Toula: YUP i always try to jump owt. wanna c whats out there!!!
Lou: always!!! I like to see whats my sister wants to c.

4. BOTH: YUP LOVE IT !!


Toula && Lou


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 10, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
*Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?*

Doritos chips! Yum yum yum...


*Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose?*

On purpose once...I was mad at her so I peed on her. But that was the only time.


*Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?*

Yes...teehee.


*Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?*

Yes I have no, and I hate it! I want to chew them things to pieces!


----------



## Prince BunBun (Aug 10, 2008)

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?
_Ahh... My mom is really careful about that. =/ So, pretty much nothing: I did get a bite of popcorn once..._



Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose?
_Nope: However, I do like to pee on the sofa..._



Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?
_LOTS of times!_



Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?
_Yes, I've been in one- No, I didn't like it at all._

_This is a fun game. I can't think of any questions to ask you, though._
_
_[align=center]_*(Prince) BunBun_
[/align]


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 11, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> I hav a foo questionns for yuuh all beginin with have yuh eva!!
> 
> Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?
> 
> ...




hope evewyone enjoyed weading about me!! :thanks:
love:hearts,
trixie:rabbithop


----------



## Becknutt (Aug 13, 2008)

I hav a foo questionns for yuuh all beginin with have yuh eva!!

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?
*I especially like thegummy bears, and chee toes.Beware though, they turn your fur orange and then mommy will know and you get in trouble. 
*

Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose?
*No, I no poop on mommy.*


Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?
*I used to hop over the gate to the play area, but mommy got smart and made it taller. Ruby got so mad it was taller thatshe chewed the carpet and got in twoble.*


Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?

*I liked it. I used toget to go in the cool grasses with my harness. Now mommy says we don't have grasses anymore and so Idon't get my harness on much.*



*I have sum more questions!*

*Who is your favorite otherbun?*

*What do you do when your mad at your momma, to teach her a lesson?*

*Where is your favorite hiding place?*


~ The Flopster


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it? She was eatin somepizza ( or so its called) and i tookeded her crust and raaaaan



Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose? by acciddetn



Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?noo



Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it? yes and yes because it means i can go for a walk outside


----------



## BSAR (Aug 14, 2008)

Dis is Sippi here. 

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it?
Whenz I firstcomed to my new home, i was in the big burrow and the hoomins were eating somsin called pizsa i tried to taste it from them but they wulds not let me. i was ony a baby, how iuposed to no it not good for bunners?


Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose?

Uh i did, kinda on accident, her was in the way!

Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?

As a madder of e-fact!I has. on new yearseve hol-e-daythe hoomins had left me door unlocked. so that night i had a wond-e-fultime. i heardbig lights inda sky and dat was scary do.


Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?

I has and not i hates it. I has no freedom to go where i wants or how fast i wants. i has to go SLOW so the hoomins don't get left in the bunnny poo! hehe. me harness is blue though!


I just seen this oder questions:

*Who is your favorite otherbun?*
*
Well even so I have a future wife, i realy like Willow. Whenz i first came to new home i was allowed to play with willow up at house. but sin one day bunny boy instincts tooked over and i was banned from paying wis her. i still go to her though but her bes mean. 

What do you do when your mad at your momma, to teach her a lesson?

Well when theys put me back in cage! i....i bites the cage and i try and say "you donts let me out? fines i ruin cage! then i bes out!" but says always yell ats me. sometimes do it work and i gets out! i also fump my foots!*

*What is your favorite hiding place?*

*My favorites hiding place is uner my cage. nobodsee can gets me uner there! i come out whens i want to! *


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi guyz! Dutchess here

Have yuh eva sneaked a bit of hooman food wen ur mummeh waznt lookin? wot wos it? No I hasn't! But thank you for dee idea, I will has to tryit!!!


Have yuh eva usedd ur mummeh as a litter tray by accidnet or onpurpose? No, I nevur did dat. I weally likes my litter tray. Butmy bunny friend, Muffin, do's dat kinda stuff all dee time! Hetinks its funny! I tink he jus a messy boy bunn.


Have yuh eva escaped from yur cage/run/house?No, I can't do dat. I live on dee second floor of da bunny condo. If I hops down, I weel hurt my booutiful feets an legs.But my bunny boyfriend Mr. S'mores (he gone to da bridge now) deed it once. He had a BIG adventure.An he lef his poopies evwey hair, hee, hee. I guess he wanted to make sures he can finds his way back homie!

Have yuh eva been on a harness - did yuh like it?No, my mommee and dad takes da big brudders an sisters (I tink dey calls dem "fwemmies", or somedin like dat) on da harness. I gets to ride in dee bunny purse! I dun't likes it really a lots, but I's a girl, so I guess it's okayy.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dutchie here again!

OOPSIES! I forgetted to answer some more of da questionz.

*Who is your favorite otherbun?*
I used to like my sister, Nibbles, weally a lots. She a black floppy loppy earz bun. I hided unner her ears all da time! She didn mind, cause she my big sister. She like, 5 or 6 weeks older den me, so she taked care uff me. But, we gots older an started pull da furz off each others, so Mommee said, THAT"S IT!! No more sharin da cage. Geez, ya don't needs ta yell about it!

*What do you do when your mad at your momma, to teach her a lesson? I stompie my feets an I pouts in my tent!! *Hey! I has a bunny blog about dat!! It sayz, "That Mommee makes me so MAD!!!" hee, hee, you guyz should checks it out. Dere's lots a funny bunnys out dere.

*What is your favorite hiding place? *I like my little tent. Its very privacy in dere. I also like to hide under da Mommee's hair on her shoulderz. She say she can see me, cause my bottom stickin out. But she sillee! I can't seez her, so she can't seez me, right?

Talk to yous bunnies later. I think da Mommee gettin ready to goes some pwace, and I might need ta pout at her. Bye!


----------

